# line under camper not connected



## styron (Aug 14, 2012)

the line under the camper around the area of the sewer and septic lines this camper has both. its all black pvc it looks like where the pipe is supposed to be connected its not. i poured water into the sink and it came out the open area.


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Waste lines need repair*

Find a plummer. Frank


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

styron said:


> the line under the camper around the area of the sewer and septic lines this camper has both. its all black pvc it looks like where the pipe is supposed to be connected its not. i poured water into the sink and it came out the open area.


 A temp fix, if it's in the middle of a straight piece. They make a rubber and metal sleeve. They come in different lengths and diameter. It has a rubber inside with hose clamps on the outside. Put it over the pipe. Pick the pipe up and slide it to the middle of the broken pipe. Tighten down the clamps. There is a name for it, but I cant remember what it is. Plumbers use them when connecting two pipes together, if they can't get a collar in.
You can splice it out with new pipe and two collars. If it's by a y you will have to cut the y out and add a new y and figure out what length of pipe you will need. Clean the pipe with pvc cleaner and glue with pvc cement.


----------



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

the piece dogbone is referring to is a fernco, measure the outside diameter of the pipes you need to reconnect and buy a fernco with an "inside" diameter matching or close to that size, slide it on, tighten the clamps and it's fixed.


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Plumbing part to join pipes*

The part required to join pipes is called a no hub coupling. Frank


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

That's the name. No hub by Fernco. I went to Fernco's web site. They make a tee and an L coupling now.
Just some more info for the OP. They sell them at Lowe's or Home Depot. I/we don't know what will work or not work for you. Good luck.


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

frank-id said:


> Find a plummer. Frank


He was really good in "Sound of Music" :rotflmao1:


----------

